#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  Sales Force TrailheaDX 2018 Global Gatherings - Sri Lanka Edition

## tsarma12

Sales force is a well known CRM service provider.

Every participant will be getting a Trailblazer Community T-shirt and a Trailblazer Community water bottle.  :Thumbs: 

Here is the link for further details. 
TrailheaDX 2018 Global Gatherings - Sri Lanka Edition | Sri Lanka Salesforce Developer Group (Sri Jayawardenepura, Sri Lanka) | Meetup

----------

